# Large Brown Spot on Amano Shrimp: Cause for Concern?



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

Backstory: My amano shrimp went missing a few days ago. Today I found him inside my bio-wheel filter. The intake on the filter is covered by fine mesh netting, so he must have gotten in through the output or crawled in over the top of the filter. 

I put him back into the main portion of the tank and he's been voraciously chowing down on algae and some pelleted shrimp food but he's got this big brown spot on his side that wasn't there before. Could it be an injury from the bio-wheel? Should I be concerned? What, if anything, should I do? 

The tank is a fairly heavily planted (some silk plants and some "betta bulbs") 3 gallon Marineland. There are no fish in the tank and no other shrimp or other inverts. 

Here's a pic of the shrimp:


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

Anybody? Please?


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

Well since nobody answered that question, perhaps _somebody_ will be so kind as to answer this one: 

My shrimp molted today. The brown spot is on the molt, so that's not really at issue anymore. However, the shrimp is now arching its tail really frequently and fanning the little things underneath. Is this normal post-molt behavior?


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

not sure if it is normal ...but my amanos do the same thing ...like they are kicking with all the little feet things.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Miss Vicky,
You are correct, the behavior you are seeing is quite normal. Nothing to be alarmed about.

Glad the brown spot went away.


----------

